# Intresting color



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Here are photos of Pakistani high flyers. they look like mosaic but they are not. 
I'm not sure but, I was told that it is a dominant gene.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

almond plus dilute and spread?

Stunning!


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Henk69 said:


> almond plus dilute and spread?
> 
> Stunning!


You are right about Dilute and spread

But, I don,t see that they are almond. Almond affect tail the too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Love them, Henk may be right, They do look as though they could be, spread blue dilute almonds het rec red and kite which is causing the lovely sulphur colour. I want one.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Albannai said:


> You are right about Dilute and spread
> 
> But, I don,t see that they are almond. Almond affect tail the too.



Just posted at the same time, lol. You are right, almond would usually effect the tail. Wonder what could be at play. I wonder if they have bred any non dilute versions? would be interested to see if they are short downed.


----------

